# Merry Christmas from me and our crew :)



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Such a great picture!
Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

gaah I love it! Merry Christmas!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

What a great Christmas picture.........I'm ashamed that you let them on the couch, LOL


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi! I have the real photo with my other cards - glad to see you on here. I'm Dempsey's mom from the "other" forum.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice, love the photo. I sure hope you don't need to get out the door  I really need to get my tree up.... think I am running behind?


----------

